# Qwashers or direct hoses?



## GreyLeonFR

After dragging my power washer round and pretty much tangling everything I've decided I'm going to replace the crappy 6m hose that was supplied. 

I have a karcher k3.575 with the quick release end. 

Which hose is the best out of the qwashers and direct hoses? I want the lie flat hose which won't kink but isn't mega heavy. Gonna go for about 10 or 15m. 

Cheers all.


----------



## S3kel

Hi there i just bought a new karcher k3550x and then bought a 20m quick release from qwashers ,great piece of kit and damian was very helpful and it came next day delivery..should be able to get right round my car without moving karcher and the hose is way better than the one that comes with the karcher ,flexible ,is abit heavier ,but it will not get tangled up..


----------



## AaronGTi

Also had great service from qwashers


----------



## S3kel

Hi there ,customer service is great and an update from the parcel company ,telling you what day there coming


----------



## steve from wath

id say direct

its my mates buisness

great products and service,best bit great prices

alo sells snowfoam lances .and other clening equipment

tell him i sent you


----------



## S3kel

Hi steve i done that with qwashers ,i said i know your mate steve from wath ,opps sorry lol


----------



## dooka

steve from wath said:


> id say direct
> *
> its my mates buisness*
> 
> great products and service,best bit great prices
> 
> alo sells snowfoam lances .and other clening equipment
> 
> tell him i sent you


That's who I would of sent you to aswel. Steve, that is interesting, I may well be contacting you soon ..


----------



## steve from wath

dooka said:


> That's who I would of sent you to aswel. Steve, that is interesting, I may well be contacting you soon ..


not a problem at all

lots of interesting things a foot


----------



## PeteT

I got a 10m one from QWashers and it seems like a well made bit of kit and was delivered pronto. I've just sold my unused coily Nilfisk 5m one on the Bay for 19 quid:thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow

PeteT said:


> I got a 10m one from QWashers and it seems like a well made bit of kit and was delivered pronto. I've just sold my unused coily Nilfisk 5m one on the Bay for 19 quid:thumb:


I did exactly the same a while ago :thumb:


----------



## GreyLeonFR

Just ordered a 12m hose with gun from direct-hoses, I'll report back how everything is. 

Cheers.


----------



## GreyLeonFR

Received the hose and gun in super quick time. Hose looks and feels pretty good, very flexible so hopefully it won't bash against the car. 

Not had chance to use it under pressure so I'll report back when I do but for now I'm very happy with it. Especially as it was a fair bit cheaper then qwashers too.


----------



## bigup

steve from wath said:


> id say direct
> 
> its my mates buisness
> 
> great products and service,best bit great prices
> 
> alo sells snowfoam lances .and other clening equipment
> 
> tell him i sent you


ive recently emailed direct on your recommendation mate

need a replacement rubber hose for nilfisk power washer

why doesn't he sell the nilfisk hoses pre made on ebay instead of by email order only

no reply yet, can you give him a heads up?

thanks


----------



## Bero

A bit af an old thread now but what about http://www.centurywise.co.uk, mine lasted years and looked brand new when I sold it. They had a ebay page too which was a little cheaper iirc.


----------



## Chris 9-5

bigup said:


> ive recently emailed direct on your recommendation mate
> 
> need a replacement rubber hose for nilfisk power washer
> 
> why doesn't he sell the nilfisk hoses pre made on ebay instead of by email order only
> 
> no reply yet, can you give him a heads up?
> 
> thanks


Same here, sent message via eBay and NO reply......


----------



## steve from wath

bigup said:


> ive recently emailed direct on your recommendation mate
> 
> need a replacement rubber hose for nilfisk power washer
> 
> why doesn't he sell the nilfisk hoses pre made on ebay instead of by email order only
> 
> no reply yet, can you give him a heads up?
> 
> thanks





Chris 9-5 said:


> Same here, sent message via eBay and NO reply......


guys hes very busy
but ill see him this afternoon
when did you email and what names etc
pm me and ill chase up asap

hes trying to move away from ebay due to fees etc
and he has a new site as well

he will be at the manchester meet this weekend as well

also a %5 discount with the code EBAY213


----------



## bigup

Bero said:


> A bit af an old thread now but what about http://www.centurywise.co.uk, mine lasted years and looked brand new when I sold it. They had a ebay page too which was a little cheaper iirc.


these are around he corner from me and at £30 collected, seems like a good price.

hmm


----------



## Chris 9-5

steve from wath said:


> when did you email and what names etc
> pm me and ill chase up asap


Thanks Steve, I sent this on 17th via FleaBay:



> Hi, I have a Nilfisk C130 pressure washer with the "click & clean" type fitting. Do you do a replacement 10m rubber hose for it please? I so how much, thanks Chris (Got your contact via Steve on Detailing World)


----------



## sri_150

Hi mate where do you enter the code thanks and 12mts should be ok pressure wise and length to go round the car. 

Cheers


----------



## RichardM

Does anyone know how the direct hoses thermoplastic hoses compare with the qwashers rubber hoses?


----------



## steve from wath

sri_150 said:


> Hi mate where do you enter the code thanks and 12mts should be ok pressure wise and length to go round the car.
> 
> Cheers





RichardM said:


> Does anyone know how the direct hoses thermoplastic hoses compare with the qwashers rubber hoses?


not sure if you have to go thru email addy
for discount

best thing is to email him and ask,hes agenuine guy and will tell the truth,he has all the specs on the hoses.pressures,temps,etc


----------



## sri_150

Email sent thanks Steve


----------



## sri_150

Is he still online or on holiday had no reply as yet 

Thanks


----------



## Jimski

Do direct hoses have a different website now? Looking at snow foam lances for a Nilfisk, there was an option the other day to select, but now it's Bosch or Karcher K.

**EDIT**

Sorted, there are two websites, .net and .co.uk!


----------



## mt8

Sorry for being slightly off topic but do you know if you replace the original hose with an extended one is there a loss in performance?

I have a nilfisk e140 with a 9m hose and looking to replace with a 10-15m one.


----------



## busterbulldog

mt8 said:


> Sorry for being slightly off topic but do you know if you replace the original hose with an extended one is there a loss in performance?
> 
> I have a nilfisk e140 with a 9m hose and looking to replace with a 10-15m one.


Yes there is a loss of power I have found (20 m) although thats not such a bad thing


----------



## jan_tekin

mt8 said:


> Sorry for being slightly off topic but do you know if you replace the original hose with an extended one is there a loss in performance?
> 
> I have a nilfisk e140 with a 9m hose and looking to replace with a 10-15m one.


I've replaced my e140 hose with a 15m one from qwashers recently and haven't noticed any difference in performance. To be honest I find it a little to long now but that's not a bad thing. 

Great service from qwashers as well, very quick to reply to emails and next day delivery.


----------



## james_death

I tested flow with original short nilfisk hose and also with my extended hose connected to the long hose and the flow rate remained the same at 9lt a minute.


----------



## mt8

jan_tekin said:


> I've replaced my e140 hose with a 15m one from qwashers recently and haven't noticed any difference in performance. To be honest I find it a little to long now but that's not a bad thing.
> 
> Great service from qwashers as well, very quick to reply to emails and next day delivery.


Thanks for that.

Do you know if they are made in standard lengths or can you order any length required, could do with a 12m length then the p/washer can stay in the garage.


----------



## steve from wath

mt8 said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> Do you know if they are made in standard lengths or can you order any length required, could do with a 12m length then the p/washer can stay in the garage.


directhoses will do any length
just e mail them


----------



## Chris 9-5

My new hose arrived from Direct Hoses today, fits perfectly but more than that, its so substantial compared with the original Nilfisk one. 

Fittings and ends seem better quality and the hose is heavy duty rubber, but flexible - cant wait to use it especially as its twice the length of the old one.

Excellent service from Mark too, top marks lol!


----------



## steve from wath

I'll pass on your comments

Cheers,remember for all your hoses,snowfoam,quick fittings and personalised detailing boxes


----------



## J800PAN

Anyone found out on how to apply the discount? Im wanting a replacement hose!


----------



## macca666

Just ordered a replacement 12m hose for my Karcher. Ordered direct on the .net site as you said your mate was trying to move away from eBay Steve. Ps liked the plate he's using to advertise!! An absolute breeze to order and gave me the option whilst paying to use the discount code so result saved 5%. :thumb:


----------



## J800PAN

Just placed my order with Direct hoses! 

I didnt realise the discount came in during the payment process, im used to discounts being taken off before you get that far in the basket!!


----------



## mt8

Just ordered my nilfisk E140 replacement hose reel hose from Mark, 12m in length and should be here within the week hopefully, responded to both my e-mails promptly and rang this morning to confirm and take payment, very impressed at this stage and can`t wait to see and use the hose.:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath

mt8 said:


> Just ordered my nilfisk E140 replacement hose reel hose from Mark, 12m in length and should be here within the week hopefully, responded to both my e-mails promptly and rang this morning to confirm and take payment, very impressed at this stage and can`t wait to see and use the hose.:thumb:


ill pass on your comments

dont forget to tell us all what you think of it,when it lands at yours


----------



## Zolasbackheel

just gone on the website. Looks a cracking price on the snow foam lance.


----------



## rob01792

just ordered a 12m hose for my Karcher hope its going to be decent quality im sure it will be as everyone who has ordered has said so


----------



## steve from wath

Zolasbackheel said:


> just gone on the website. Looks a cracking price on the snow foam lance.





rob01792 said:


> just ordered a 12m hose for my Karcher hope its going to be decent quality im sure it will be as everyone who has ordered has said so


whats not to like

dont be fooled by higher prices

the hoses are very good

i dont think yoll be dissapointed


----------



## macca666

rob01792 said:


> just ordered a 12m hose for my Karcher hope its going to be decent quality im sure it will be as everyone who has ordered has said so


You'll have absolutely no complaints about it. I got mine The other week and its far superior than the original hose. I was wondering what it would be like as its thermoplastic as opposed to rubber and my main gripe with the original hose apart from length was lack of flexibility. Have to admit wasn't sure what thermoplastic was but hose is ideal and I've no issues with it. There's a slight loss in pressure but nothing to worry about and I've an early K2 model which isn't the most powerful to start with.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

My standard hose for my Nilfisk C110 popped on Sunday 

Think i'll be ordering from Direct Hoses, anyone bought off the website direct? There seems to be errors all over the place.


----------



## rob_vrs

jonnyMercUK said:


> My standard hose for my Nilfisk C110 popped on Sunday
> 
> Think i'll be ordering from Direct Hoses, anyone bought off the website direct? There seems to be errors all over the place.


I bought from there ebay site, then last week met the owner for another hose to replace my karcher one as that burst the other week, very nice chap also very helpful, i find there products of very good quality

I would suggest the reason with the website is that they seem to be a recently established business so suppose finding there feet.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

rob_vrs said:


> I bought from there ebay site, then last week met the owner for another hose to replace my karcher one as that burst the other week, very nice chap also very helpful, i find there products of very good quality
> 
> I would suggest the reason with the website is that they seem to be a recently established business so suppose finding there feet.


Can you PM his number if you have it please. Might be easier to pick it up if he is local.

Thanks!


----------



## mt8

jonnyMercUK said:


> My standard hose for my Nilfisk C110 popped on Sunday
> 
> Think i'll be ordering from Direct Hoses, anyone bought off the website direct? There seems to be errors all over the place.


I bought from him a couple of weeks ago - just send him an e-mail with what you require and your contact details and he will get straight back to you with a price.

Really good product at a great price, ordered on tuesday and arrived on friday.:thumb:


----------



## T.E.D. Jordan

Bought a 15m hose from Qwashers. Hassle free, next day delivery, quality looks great!

sneaky mention of 'steve from wath' on dw and got a little knocked off too. 

thanks!

Jordan


----------



## A4Lad

Interesting reading here. Going to have a look tonight at the site. I assume that he delivers to Northern Ireland ?


----------



## ajc2306

Has anyone had an issues with getting their order from Direct Hoses. I ordered a Foam Lance on the 4th April and have still not received it. They don't seem to reply to e-mails and i have tried phoning many times without reply despite me leaving messages. The one time i did get through, the guy was going to ring me back but never did. Must say that i am disappointed with the service.


----------



## steve from wath

ajc2306 said:


> Has anyone had an issues with getting their order from Direct Hoses. I ordered a Foam Lance on the 4th April and have still not received it. They don't seem to reply to e-mails and i have tried phoning many times without reply despite me leaving messages. The one time i did get through, the guy was going to ring me back but never did. Must say that i am disappointed with the service.


i cant understand ,why he hasnt replied ,ill try and give a nudge
usually pretty good at sorting any issues etc

ive sent you a pm


----------



## A4Lad

I made my order in the end with http://www.aspw.co.uk in the end. Fantastic prices, hose and service


----------



## alcarp

hopefully getting one ordered from him qwashers (direct) tomorrow


----------



## alcarp

Just called Damien from Qwashers now and ordered 15m nilfisk replacement hose for delivery tomorrow. He already had mine ready for dispatch after eBay communication just needed payment. Great customer service so far.


----------



## M4D YN

http://www.washdownsupplies.co.uk/acatalog/Act_CatalogBody.html

This guy is hard to beat :thumb:


----------



## Alpha Charlie

I contacted Qwashers to ask how much a 15m hose and quick release kit would be. They came back with a price, I said yes, that will do how would you like to be paid and how do I go about it, and have had no reply. That was on 7th Jan, I'll give direct a go.


----------



## M4D YN

Alpha Charlie said:


> I contacted Qwashers to ask how much a 15m hose and quick release kit would be. They came back with a price, I said yes, that will do how would you like to be paid and how do I go about it, and have had no reply. That was on 7th Jan, I'll give direct a go.


what about try the guy i above i suggested!!


----------



## TheGruffalo1

I spoke to Steve on Facebook and he was very helpful, then spoke to Marcus from DirectHoses, now got my full set up from them.

Hose is on a reel etc, very happy with it.


----------



## CYMRU AM BYTH

TheGruffalo1 said:


> I spoke to Steve on Facebook and he was very helpful, then spoke to Marcus from DirectHoses, now got my full set up from them.
> 
> Hose is on a reel etc, very happy with it.


Hi, im thinking of buying a 20mtr rubber wire reinforced hose which is on a reel for my karcher hd, is this the type you bought from Direct Hoses?

http://www.directhoses.net/products...mplete-with-hose-for-karcher-pressure-washers

Are you happy with it and how long did you wait for delivery?

Many thanks,
Roy


----------



## TheGruffalo1

CYMRU AM BYTH said:


> Hi, im thinking of buying a 20mtr rubber wire reinforced hose which is on a reel for my karcher hd, is this the type you bought from Direct Hoses?
> 
> http://www.directhoses.net/products...mplete-with-hose-for-karcher-pressure-washers
> 
> Are you happy with it and how long did you wait for delivery?
> 
> Many thanks,
> Roy


I use it everyday, next day delivery. That's exactly what I bought!


----------



## CYMRU AM BYTH

Thanks for your quick reply mate. 

Thats good to know, seen some bad comments on here about them, but they are so cheaper than anyone else!! I will deffo be placing my order then, thanks again,
Roy


----------



## alcarp

Ordered my 15m nilfisk hose direct from qwasher, arrived next day no problems. 

When I spoke to them through eBay and on phone they were very professional and efficient. 

Cannot fault! 

Most important thing is that the product is great too.


----------



## CYMRU AM BYTH

TheGruffalo1 said:


> I use it everyday, next day delivery. That's exactly what I bought!


Hi mate, ive received my reel and hose yesterday. Mine is leaking from the brass fitting by the spring, did you have any leaks??
Also when you turn the reel its wobbles, asvif its not even! 
Could you tell me what the red thin strap with 2 holes is for??

Sorry for the questions
Thanks Roy.


----------



## nbray67

Another one to try is Centurywise. http://www.centurywise.co.uk/shop.asp
Speak to Chris, let him know what you want and he'll come straight back to you whether it be by email or tel.

I ordered 20mtrs of hose c/w exact fittings for my PW and Lance, to replace the plastic crappy hose that came with my Vax 2500PW. Ordered 3.30pm Mon, arrived before 12am Tues. Quality hose with great comm's and quick delivery.


----------



## CYMRU AM BYTH

Hi, ive already received my reel and hose, its very good quality to be honest, more than happy with it. Sorted the leak and wobble, just dont known what the red strap is! 
Cheers.


----------



## Fergie_

*Nilfisk C110*

First time poster, though I've lurked here for quite a while.

I just received a 12m Nilfisk C110 hose from Directhoses today, but the fitting appears aprox 1mm too big for my (standard) gun. It almost fits, but I really don't want to force it...

Has anyone else had any problems?








Original hose on left.








Original hose on right.


----------



## Fergie_

Just to update:

Directhoses had accidentally sent the wrong hose, but straight away sent out a replacement by courier to deliver the correct one plus collect the wrong one.

Now I have had a chance to use it the 12m hose makes such a difference!


----------



## andspenka

I can vouch for Qwashers, I have recently just bought a 10 metre hose and there customer service was excellent. 

Due to a bit of a c**k up by me, (I ordered the wrong bit) but they offered great advice and swapped it over for a replacement with no problems.

The quality of the hose is top notch :thumb:


----------

